# BOB (not what you think)



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Bug Out Bicycle. Bicycles are relative cheap, stealthy, EMP proof and require little maintenance. The right bicycle will go anywhere a 4WD will go and places they won't. Fences won't stop a bike. In an urban situation there will likely be gridlock after SHTF.

A person on a bike can cross the U.S. in a couple of months. I crossed Texas in ten days carrying all my gear. You can ride 'em in snow with the right tires. The military used bicycles into the 20th century. Switzerland had bicycle infantry as late as WWII.

For bug out use some sort of fat tire bike is probably best. This can be something as simple as a cruiser you buy at a yard sale or a $10K full suspension mountain bike.

If you want to see somethin' cool Google "Montague Paratrooper".Let's talk bikes.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

We have quite a few cyclists here on the forum. I used to do a fair bit of long-distance touring on bicycle and have travelled down to CrescentCity California, all over Washington-state / Oregon / Idaho ... and all across three provinces (BC, AB, SK) ... 


I have turned-in my touring bike - now just have a little putz-about that can take me around my area easily ... and maybe just weekend camping trips. I have no more racks and panniers and such, so, it would be just a backpack and a cycle.


----------

